# Back !



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me why my back button wont work on certain Boards ie; when im on MK1 tt board i click the back button and back i go.
If im on the Off Topic,Flame room or show and shine the back button just offers me the page "Web page expired" ! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Any ideas. :?
I know ive asked this before but i didnt get an answer :roll: so fingers crossed :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jae is the one who would need to look at this. He has been on holiday, but I think he is back today (I have been away for 4 days myself so I've not been in contact with Jae either).


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

ok, i look forward to your replies.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

COME ON GUYS THIS IS GETTING BEYOND THE JOKE!!
iM SHOUTING IN THE HOPE SOMEONE HEARS ME........... [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

the stig said:


> COME ON GUYS THIS IS GETTING BEYOND THE JOKE!!
> iM SHOUTING IN THE HOPE SOMEONE HEARS ME........... [smiley=end.gif]


As I said previously, I have no control over this, Jae needs to look into it for you, can I suggest you contact him directly via PM?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Im looking into this. The content is set no to expire in the headers, so it shouldnt break the "back" action - but still it is.

Its on the list, and is being pursued.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok Jae. ill try to be patient [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

the stig said:


> Ok Jae. ill try to be patient [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Ok patience wearing thin now!! very thin :evil: Its been two, TWO whole months and i still cant use my back button on "off topic or Flame room". Whats going on. Its not my laptop cos ive just got a new one , i feel like pulling my hair out everytime i use the forums!!.
I want my money back! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Oh just remembered wrong forum thats Tits forum. :roll:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Its a browser behaviour with the code. The Webserver is set not to expire, so it should be fine. Ill be updating the Software over the weekend (which might resolve the back issue).

Cheers

Jason


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Noticed something tonight.

Back button works perfectly if forum section is chosen from the main forum screen.

Back button does not work if forum section is chosen from the 'jump to' drop down menu at the bottom of the page.

A clue perhaps?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Bump.

Any fix likely for this?

Definitely only happens when the scroll down options are used to move between forum sections.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> Bump.


I've been badgering Jae this week to update to the latest version, but his son has been poorly from what I can gather, so it's been delayed.

I'm hoping this update will cure a few of the minor bugs that are in this version.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I think I have the answer. This only occurs when you use the Jump Box at the bottom of the page (which is in effect a "post" action by the page) to navigate to another board, rather than using the page. It therefore interprets it as if a form is being posted, and thus when you his the back button the page has correctly expired.

That is the reason for this behaviour, and is part of PHPBB3 and the way that Browsers work with form submissions.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

And yes, my son is sick with Fever and Chesty cough. Been battered with Pepper Pig all day!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Works fine in IE 8.


----------

